# Surprise!



## Genipher (Nov 16, 2011)

Today was the 41st day since our Silver Fox, Honey the Bunny was bred. I had pretty much given up hope that she was pregnant. When I checked her this morning she had pulled a small tuft of hair for her nest but since she usually has a comfy place to sleep, I didn't think much of it. 
She had also been acting...different. More friendly, I suppose. Every time I went outside she would stand and press her front paws against the wire whereas in the past, she would run and hide in the back of the hutch. But, again, I just assumed she had adjusted to her new life with us (we've only had her for 1.5 months) and now "liked" me.
Anywho.
When my husband came home from work he passed by the hutch and then came inside and nonchalantly informed me that we had kits so I immediately went out to take a peek.
Honey was very good about letting me root around her nest. (Oh, and the little tuft of fur from this morning had turned into a _mountain_! I am simply _amazed _at how much she pulled! I don't see how she can have any left for herself!!) I attempted to count the squirming babies and got to 7 . Tomorrow I'm planning on going out with a box so I can count them one-by-one.

After our last doe did so poorly (one stillborn kit), I am excited that we have a live litter!
When I check these new babies I put on an air of confidence (I don't want Honey sensing that I'm nervous) but inside the house I can't help but worry that something will go wrong and that they'll all die or something...

Strangely enough, last night I dreampt that our doe gave birth to more kits than I could count. But she kept sticking them in strange places (like an old VHS box). Every time I returned the kits to the nest (in my dream) they would get smaller and smaller and ended up looking like chocolate chips. 
I think it's a bit funny that the day I have a dream about kits is the day our doe gives birth!

I do have a question though...

I keep thinking of that mound of babies and I am just flabbergasted that they each manage to get something to eat...How in the world do the does manage to nurse the kits when they're covered with fur??


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations!   Can't wait to see your pics...(ahem...please post pics!).  I have been wanting Silver Fox bunnies for over a year now and am SO jealous of your litter. 

As far as the babies eating and living with all that fur...I've thought the same thing when my Holland Lop had her litter.  I also wondered how much fur the kits consumed based on the fur stuck to their little faces.  Makes me want to gargle and rinse the imaginary hairs out of my mouth!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations on the healthy kits!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations!

The lady we bought our SF's from told me not to be alarmed if they didn't have babies until up to day 38....apparently they cook 'em a little longer than other breeds.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey Roll Farms, I had wondered about that, too. Here it was day 41...10 days after the estimated gestation period! Our other doe "popped" closer to her due date (although her litter of one kit died) but she was still "overdue".
It's good to know that S. Foxes tend to take a little longer in their pregnancies. I'll have to keep this in mind with the next litter!

MenagerieMama, too bad we're not closer...I would definitely share the "wealth"!

-----------------------------------------------------Edited-------------------------------
I asked earlier how to post pictures. Since snooping around more I think I MIGHT have it figured out. Now I just need to get some pics of the kits.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 16, 2011)

I post pictures straight from "my pictures" on my computer.   I go to the upload section and then click "browse" and find my file in my pictures and upload it.   Then just copy the new image link into your post.  Hope that helps, so I can see baby pictures.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 16, 2011)

Honey's 7 new kits!









It was drizzling a bit outside so I was trying to move fast. I didn't want to keep them out of their warm nest for too long so this is the best picture I could get for now.  I will update the pictures as the little ones grow. 

Also, I've noticed that every time I stick my hand into the nest one or two of the kits literally jump out of the fur at me. Scared the poo out of me the first time they did it! I guess that answers my question as to how the mom nurses them when they're buried in fur, eh?


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 16, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> Honey's 7 new kits!
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5135_honeys_7_kits.jpg
> ...


They are WONDERFUL!!!    And I know exactly what you mean when they jump at you...it is startling when you don't expect it!!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 16, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> Honey's 7 new kits!
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5135_honeys_7_kits.jpg
> ...


That is why they are called "popples" LOL!


----------



## daisychick (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah!  Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 16, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Genipher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh! I never understood why everyone kept calling the babies "popples"!
I get it now.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.   Honey's popples are awesome.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 22, 2011)

One week old babies.

Bigger and darker.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2011)

At a week old, they don't look so much like baby piglets.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 22, 2011)

Piglets?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> At a week old, they don't look so much like baby piglets.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 22, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> > At a week old, they don't look so much like baby piglets.


I get what Queen Mum is saying. In the first picture when they were only a few days old without the fur and all they do look similar to baby piglets.  I had to go back to the first picture to figure it out but I think I understand the reference now!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2011)

That is what I meant.  In the first picture they don't look like baby bunnies at all.  They look like cute little baby piglets.   In the second picture they look like cute little fuzzy bunnies.   It wasn't meant as an insult.  Of course, if you've ever seen a baby kangaroo, you'd never recognize it as a kangaroo either.  They look like maggots when they are born.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. I was sitting here thinking, "Did I accidentally post in the pig section?"

But yes, they don't look like piglets or maggots or 'roos.  hehe.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 29, 2011)

2 weeks old today!!  (looks like a mound of fur)








A close up of one:












As a side...
While most of the kits have their eyes open now, there is one that only has one eye open. Should I be concerned?

Also, one or two of them discovered that they can climb out of the nesting box. How do I keep them IN?!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 29, 2011)

Awwww!!! I am getting the hubby some American Chinchillas as a Christmas surprise. He has wanted them for a while. I am so excited! I get more excited every time I see someone elses cute lil bunnies on here. They're so cute!!


----------



## DianeS (Nov 29, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> Also, one or two of them discovered that they can climb out of the nesting box. How do I keep them IN?!


LOL! You don't. You let them go where they want. Maybe you put something in the front of the box so they can get back in more easily, but other than that you don't do anything. Once they're all hopping out at will you can take the nestbox out and just make sure they have a pile of hay with fur for a while longer. Starting to explore at about 2 weeks of age is pretty normal.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay. So tomorrow morning I'll add a "second" nest outside of the box in case some of the young hop out and need a warm place to burrow. They just seem too little to be out!
Thanks for the help, Diane!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Dec 1, 2011)

You can also turn the nest box on its side, that way they still have a place to snuggle. I would say gently clean the one baby's eye, it may have an infection. Warm water or tea soaked cotton balls usually do the trick. If it looks inflamed, then Veterycin eye wash or Terramycin opthalmic ointment will clear it up.


----------

